# Show us your VISE...



## HMF (Nov 25, 2011)

Another thread posted by someone reminded me that VISES are a major issue- most of us would like a QUALITY vise, a Kurt or old American vise, but Kurt is expensive and old American sometimes hard to find (and you have to pick it up- shipping is tricky).

Anyway, show us your MACHINE and BENCH vises in this thread and tell us how you acquired them.

Thanks!


:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, I will.
But first...I'm not sure its what you were expecting Nelson 

This is a pin vice that I made in 1981 during my 2nd year as an apprentice.



They are used for holding small drill bits, like #80 and such, in  standard chucks.
Basically they are just a small collet and holder. They are also handy for chucking small drills and spinning them by hand for reaming small holes and deburring. You make the length to suit your hand and the end of the parallel section normally gripped in a standard chuck rests in your palm while the thumb and forefinger can spin the tool easily.


We made the collet by simple machining on a schaubin bench lathe, ( becasue that was available), but it could be easily done in any lathe really.
We made the holder first, machining the shape, OD, and threading. Then the collet closer/nose/whatever, was machined to size and shape, and tapped to suit. Not 100% sure but I think we machined a 7/16 by 26 Brass thead.
Collets were last. Made to shape and to suit the holder, still whilst being part of the stock material. OD size all finished, then drilled to size, cut to length. before being slit it in the mill.


Made a couple of collets with various holes to suit small drills up to about 3/32". Above that size we could chuck them normally.
Actually the smallest collet I dont think was drilled at all. Just split with a slitting saw about 25 thou thick.
Sorry no build up pics, not sure anyone had ever heard of digital photog in 1981, and anyway, I was a 2nd year apprentice then, that knew it all; and how to do it, and was never going to need to document anything anyway. 
Knurling makes it better to use and look nicer but not necessary.
Definataley been "handy as" over the years gone by.
It was definately a good learning exercise in "precision" machining for a newby.
Blueing is off the shelf chemical cold blueing. Rust courtesy of being slack...


----------



## Highpower (Nov 26, 2011)

This is my old 5" Wilton bench vice that I picked up about 30 years ago in some hardware store - somewhere. :thinking:
I couldn't afford a "really good" vice at the time so this is what I came home with. I've beaten on it with hammers, burned it with torches, and pried on it with countless pieces of metal while bending, forming, welding, or shaping things over the years. Like a Timex watch - it just keeps on ticking. The worst thing that has ever happened with it, is one of the knobs fell off of the end of the handle and disappeared. I got tired of the handle falling out so I brazed on a steel collar and the vice never complained again. :biggrin:

So I suppose I got a "really good" vice after all....  :lmao:

Sitting on top is a Brownells barrel vice - so I guess it's ok to show it's face in this thread too, technically.


----------



## Frank Ford (Nov 26, 2011)

Vise?  I got 'em all in my home shop - big "seven inch" Wilton machinist, pattern maker vise, sine vise, drill press vises, swivel milling,  Palmgren camlock, 6" Kurt, Mitutoyo swivel angle vise, screwless vises, itty-bitty "insert vise" - the lot, including that snazzy KimBall vise usually associated with gunsmithing.

But here's a shot of my favorite ones - the Versa Vise clones:



From the back: Columbian "Gyro Vise," original tall Wil-Burt Versa Vise, ;later Wil-Burt Versa Vise, Gaydash Versa Vise, Shop Fox (Grizzly) "Parrot" Vise.

We have six in daily use at the guitar shop, I have one at home, and my wife has one in her pottery studio.


----------



## HSS (Nov 27, 2011)

Good show, 12bolts. That would be an excellent project in the near future. Thanks

Patrick


----------



## jworman (Nov 30, 2011)

This isn't really a vice, but it does hold things.  One day I was working on my wood working bench and I used a HF 'hold down'.  The more I thought about it, the more I wanted one on my welding table.

I made three of these, and they are pretty handy.  One rap with a brass hammer and it holds pretty good.  Another rap and it's pretty darn tight!  A rap or two on the back side and it releases.  

I use them quite often on my welding table.  They provide a heck of a good ground as well.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 30, 2011)

Those are good on the woodworking bench too, called "holdfasts".


----------



## jworman (Nov 30, 2011)

You are correct!  A hold fast, not a hold down.  My brain was on cruise control!

Thanks,


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 1, 2011)

I never realized that a hold fast would work on a metal table. I've only used mine one my work bench. I will have to give mine a try

Randy


----------

